
Windows 10 Anniversary Update Hoses Dual Boot Partitions - fractalb
http://hothardware.com/news/linux-users-reporting-windows-10-anniversary-update-hoses-their-dual-boot-partitions
======
l33tfr4gg3r
I've been using dedicated (physically separate) disks for my OSes (I run
Windows and some flavor of Unix or Linux at any given time) and find it is far
easier and less time consuming to maintain physical separation. I get this is
easier said than done on a Desktop class PC/workstation as opposed to, say,
laptops, but then again there's no reason you couldn't hook up a relatively
inexpensive external hard drive to run one of your *nix-y OSes. A quick 'F8'
or 'F2' or whatever your variant of BIOS hotkey, will present a HDD selection
menu to boot up the appropriate OS. Really makes me curious why folks still
dual boot.

------
dman
Windows isnt done till linux wont run.

